# i hit it but cant find it!!!!



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

i was bow hunting and i saw a 6 point walk out. it walked right to my corn pile and i came to full draw and took the 20 yard shot. i heard the arrow smack the deer and every thing. but cant find it or any blood!!!. how bout it guys?

thanx tyler


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Sometimes it can take a deer a good 30 yds or so before it drops blood to the ground. Did you see which way it ran? Did you hear any crash out of the ordinary from the deer?? That could be where it dropped. If you hit it in the vitals that deer should be within 100 yds from where it was shot. Further than that and it could be one long a$$ trail to track. 30 to 50yds seems to be the average distance mine have gone. So some deer I have taken I have come across the deer before I have even found any blood, but I listened to where I last heard the deer and just walked that direction. That's the best I can do.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If its been cold the meat will still be good go back out and watch for crows or ravens on the kill and also take a dog with you on a leash and walk the area the deer ran to, a dog will smell it if it crawled under something and died. You should use a very brite fletching like flouresent orange, yellow or white ( although white is risky if there are other hunters) so you can better tell where you hit the animal.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Try to find the spot where the deer was standing when you hit it. There should be deep track where it "dug in" when it took off. Start by circling that area in an ever enlarging circle. concentrate heavily on any trails that cross the circle. You may have to get down on your hands and knees. Look not only for blood but for hair and fat particles. All three items can give you indications of where the deer was hit. Bring along a spray bottle wiyh Hydrogen Peroxide. If you see a spot you think is blood spray some on. If it is blood it will bubble. Think small. Often the first blood you find may be small pinhead size drops. Also be sure to check branches and grass blades. The last deer I trailed would leave a good blob then only pindrops about every 10-15 feet It took about 3 hrs to trail it 1/4 mile.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Did you find the arrow you shot it with?If so it can give you a lot of information about where you hit the deer.If there is food particles,or the smell of the arrow makes you almost gag,it is a gut shot and should be left for 4 or more hours,maybe longer.If it is caked with fat,it is most likely not fatal.Also if the trail peters out pretty quick and you know it wasnt a gut hit,it most likely was a muscle hit,and recovery is not likely.If you are trailing at night,a coleman lantern works very well,it really makes the blood stand out even if it is just pin drops.


----------

